# 40 hp johnson flooding



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What year is the outboard?

If the carb has fixed jets, probably needs a carb rebuild.
Replace the float when you do the repair.

If she's an antique, needle valves may need to be adjusted.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If gas was running out of the carb it is likely the float in the bowl. Like Brett said it needs a carb rebuild/repair.

Frank_S


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

A 1980. I took her back out today & long as I didnt use the choke she was good.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/44354.cfm

Looking at the parts diagram for an early 80's johnson 40 carb,
I'd guess that the low speed needle needs adjusting. If open too much
it'd be letting too much fuel past and acting as a choke all by itself.
Makes for an easy starting outboard, running that rich,
but is probably fouling your plugs very quickly.


----------

